# Forward/Backward



## xadoor (Dec 6, 2007)

Instead of that extremly limited previous channel function that has been inadequate since there were more than 2 channels available how about forward/backward buttons. These would work just like a browswer forward back functions. I have to believe the world is ready for it!! Just the thought of having it makes me warm all over. I was watching someone with the sunday ticket trying to watch 4 games at once (not with a tivo) and it was crazy how often he had to bring up the guide to get to the game he wanted to see. 

Oh yeah and please patent it as part of your DVR solution.


----------

